# Train my puppies to stay with me off-leash



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I have two puppies from a litter. Male nd female. Whenever i make them walk off leash, they don't stick with me. There remains a large distance between us. They follow when they wish to otherwise they dont like to walk with me all the time. I wanna train them so that they stick with me always while being off leash.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is going to be more difficult with two pups , either same age (approx.) , or littermates . They will bond more with each other . One will lead and the other follow.


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Then whats the solution ? Plz tell me. I have their mother with me. Can she be able to help train them. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would walk each puppy separately. 

Work/train with each puppy one on one.

Do not let them spend too much time with each other, they need to spend more time away from each other and more time with you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

One at a time. If MOM is with you and stays with you she can help. I trained my current pup to stay within a certain range by doing offlead walks with him and my older dog.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, would a warning beep from a shock collar work to warn them of they know what it means. I have the same issue with my 6 mo old and I get kinda tired of yelling his name.  Thanks!


----------

